# Almost weaned babies!



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

My babies at work. So cute when they all barge out for dinner!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Aww so adorable, I love it when they are young and have those cute baby faces


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oooh, you have two yellow cheeks.
They are all so lovely.


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

This is the first I've gotten yellow cheeks so I'm pretty excited


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're sooo adorable!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yellowcheek or pastelface, I'm not sure, but they are SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

They are just gorgeous.


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

Yours is adorable!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, how cute are they!! They all look so healthy and beautiful.


----------

